# Stand out like spare pricks



## fishvanda

Sziasztok! Tudnátok segíteni ennek az idiómának a fordításában? A szituáció: egy brit rendőrnő a 60-as évekbeli elküldi a búsba a rendőrségi megfigyelést végző férfi kollégákat, mert beszólnak neki, nehogy lebuktassa őket, miközben ő csak a munkáját végzi, és esze ágában sem volt lebuktatni őket, ráadásul teljesen nyilvánvaló bárki számára, hogy valakit megfigyelnek. Erre mondja azt a rendőrnő, hogy ha nem csinálják azt, amit mondd, akkor "they will stand out like spare pricks".

A kapásból csak az ugri be, hogy "áll, mint f.sz a lakodalomban", de az adott szituációban ez nem lenne túl ideális. A másik ötletlem, az hogy "kilóg a lóláb", de ez nem olyan csattanós, mint az eredeti.

Ötletek? Köszönöm!


----------



## Zsanna

Szia!
Tényleg kicsit furcsa a szituáció, mert eredetileg abban az értelemben szokták használni, amit írtál (ill. hogy teljesen fölöslegesen van jelen vki, anélkül, hogy bármi hasznosat tenne/tehetne = haszontalan, fölösleges, 3. kerék, stb.), de az is benne van, hogy a jelenlétük nemcsak felesleges, de ront is a helyzeten.
Nem tudom, hogy a tényleges mondatba (+ pl. a stílus alapján) hogy lehetne beilleszteni, de olyasmire gondoltam, hogy "elszúrhatjátok (finomabb)/elkúrhatjátok (erősebb) a dolgom", "csak betesztek a nyomozásomnak (?)".
Bocsi, ez sem tökéletes.

Itt van még egy-két ötlet, de nem tudom, mennyire illene a szövegbe.
Újabb ötlet. Esetleg a következő igék is ötletet adhatnak: ácsorog, lébecol, teng-leng...


----------



## franknagy

Szerintem a "toporog, mint  szaró galamb" kifejezés illik a szituba.


----------



## Fredsky

The "stand out like ..." part is likely the same meaning as in "stand out like a sore thumb" = being very conspicuous. Nem tudok magyar megfelelöt. "... spare prick" is likely some British slang because I have never heard it in the US. Szó szerint "pót fasz"-t jelentene. So this is something like "very noticeable but in a bad/embarrassing way". "_Stand out_ like spare pricks" does, in addition, contain an obvious play on words.


----------



## Zsanna

The full saying is "stand out like a spare prick in a wedding" - this way the meaning may be more obvious, or at least how the word "prick" comes into the picture.


----------

